# Selling Photos



## gateway404error (Jan 2, 2017)

Sss


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 2, 2017)

Is 4x6 a popular photo purchase size there? I ask because in Canada nobody really buys photos under 8x10 unless it's their family wallet photos.

As for price, that is always going to be market area dependent. 
A couple of other things you may wish to think about is tax/jail implications for not having a business licence and paying/charging applicable taxes.


----------



## KmH (Jan 2, 2017)

I'm guessing you're in the UK somewhere since there is no location info in your profile.

What kind of prints will you be selling? C-prints, inkjet prints, or off-set press prints?
If inkjet prints, what type of ink or dye? Solvent based, aqueous based? How many colors does the inkjet printer use? 4? 10? 14?
On what media? C-prints are made on light sensitive paper that is then chemically developed. There are different C-print brands of C-print papers. Some even have a metallic look and some are specific for B&W images.

What is the primary subject matter in the photos you want to sell?

To not get bent will require sending the photos in more than just an envelope. 2 pieces of card stock, or better yet, corregated cardboard, with the prints in between which is then placed in an envelope is about the minimum.
Having the card stock/cardboard then in a sealed plastic in a sealed plastic bag is that then goes into the envelope is highly recommended.

How are you marketing your prints?


----------



## KmH (Jan 4, 2017)

It looks like those services make C-prints.
C-prints don't have as long a life time as inkjet prints.

By the way TPF frowns on posting photographs you don't own the copyrights to, in case that's a photo of the card envelopes you got off the Internet.
Posting a link to a photo someone else owns the copyright to is OK.
ThePhotoForum.com Guidelines and Rules | Photography Forum


> * You agree to only post images and/or other material to which you have exclusive copyright, or permission from the copyright holder that you are able to present to TPF Staff. Under no circumstances will any instance of copyright infringement be tolerated.


----------

